# Bioniche Pharma good gear?



## QuidproQuo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello,

i was wondering if someone has tried gear from Bioniche Pharma.

It's the only gear i can cet my hands on at the moment, but i don't know if this lab is legit.

I am planning to run a test-e/bold cycle in a few weeks.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

If i was you i would hold out and try find a source that has the more wel known labs


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

do you mean bionic pharma? if so GTG


----------



## QuidproQuo (Feb 3, 2014)

No the name is Bioniche Pharma.

All products look like this:



The supplier used to have prochem, but switched after 2011/2012 because of all the fakes.

He says this lab is legit, but i have my doubts because there's not much info on the internet.


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes Bioniche Pharma is new on the market but, good one, lab is legit.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

It says RX on the packing which makes me think it is linked to a rather well known prescription meds website


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

Running their Test E and Dbol now. Getting great gains! G2g!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

id try another lab.... not sayn i know something i shouldnt know,,, but id miss it.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Was it good overall mate. On their entha-med now, week 6. Not noticing a hell of a lot but maybe in my head as seen some negative comments on it being underdosed etc. The oil is clear and quite watery and had a red top. Hope it was same, don't wanna waste my first cycle.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Was it good overall mate. On their entha-med now, week 6. Not noticing a hell of a lot but maybe in my head as seen some negative comments on it being underdosed etc. The oil is clear and quite watery and had a red top. Hope it was same, don't wanna waste my first cycle.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Test e atm

Works well oil is tick no pip


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Test e atm Works well oil is tick no pip


Thanks mate, how far into it are you and can u compare it to previous cycles?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

akats said:


> Thanks mate, how far into it are you and can u compare it to previous cycles?


8 weeks in recomp after 1.5 years lay off

Could be better but after 5 weeks I switch to Titan Healthcare (what a crap)and my test bottomed

I'm back on it 2 weeks ago and is going well again

I will keep u updated


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> 8 weeks in recomp after 1.5 years lay off
> 
> Could be better but after 5 weeks I switch to Titan Healthcare (what a crap)and my test bottomed
> 
> ...


Ok mate sweet, sure its working ill post some pics asap.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Test e atm
> 
> Works well oil is tick no pip


Only just realised you said oil was thick not 'tick'. Strange as mine is thin with slight yellow colour. Sure it's working, only way I'll be able to tell is when I weigh myself when I get home. (work on a ship btw)


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

akats said:


> Only just realised you said oil was thick not 'tick'. Strange as mine is thin with slight yellow colour. Sure it's working, only way I'll be able to tell is when I weigh myself when I get home. (work on a ship btw)


Depends what kind of oil is used

Grape seeds oil is thin yellowish


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Depends what kind of oil is used
> 
> Grape seeds oil is thin yellowish


Oh alright man, just thought being the same lab and test it would be same viscosity.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

bioniche is underdosed ****...their deca is fake.avoid that Ulab


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

QuidproQuo said:


> Hello,
> 
> i was wondering if someone has tried gear from Bioniche Pharma.
> 
> ...


Just sent mine bk..asked for spinx masteron enanthate. .he sent me 3 sphinx pne bioniche..looked about on forums and too many very bad reviews

.more digging revealed more bad fwed bck then cousin msged told me mate used a test blend thatvwas either bunk or seriously under dose


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

here must be two different sorts of this s*** cos many people saying brilliant and others saying its bunk. I've gone up from 90 bench to 110, 65 to 80 rows, 60 to 70 on db shoulder press. Can't weigh myself til home started week 7 today. Can't be bunk.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Right been able to weigh myself and quite disappointed. I'm about to start 8th week and gone up 5/6kg which is around 11lbs. Thing is I'm not really holding any water.

Stats.

5'8", started at 163lbs - present 174lbs.

Test e only 500mg/week.

Calls between 3/3.5k.

I have another lab there does anyone think I may as well try that for the remainder 4 weeks? Hopefully get bloodwork tomoz as I have an appointment with Dr to discuss. This will tell me 100% however it's been 3 days without a shot? My T levels should still be high due to the long esters right? That's if it's not well underdosed which I have a feeling it is...


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah test levels are still elevated 10 days after last shot and should still be at peak levels pf ur cycle if stuff is good. ..that isnt a bad amount of weight gain lol expecially if you really are not carrying much water weight


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok mate thanks just worried if that bioniche lab was well underdosed then I go onto a correctly dosed lab and my levels spike dramatically.

I feel really tight with no bloat so u reckon 10lbs ain't bad thus far? Surely it will keep climbing. I'll try and attach a pic if it let's me... So difficult to do off phone cos of pixels etc.


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

me my pals and my misses have used a fair bit of bioniche all is G2G var,dbol,drol,tren ace, test e /p /sust, never get pip really


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

aspiringpinner said:


> me my pals and my misses have used a fair bit of bioniche all is G2G var,dbol,drol,tren ace, test e /p /sust, never get pip really


Var was under dose compared to AP

& as u said no pip whatsoever


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Var was under dose compared to AP
> 
> & as u said no pip whatsoever


It wasnt me who has tried the var, it was my Girffriends first cycle, she has been running 5mg pd and making really good gains while recomping. I wont tell her it could be underdosed then haha why fix something that isnt broke


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Just spoke to the receptionist at docs for my blood results. My test came back at 25.5(guessing this is mol) the normal ranges are 9-27. On my 8th week of 12 and just stared another lab and hope it aint undersoesed. I am on 600mg of bioniche test e only. What are my options? Could i extend the cycle longer?

Also to let you know the blood test was 4 days after last day of 7th week pin and i told dr i wss using legal pro hormones and libido dropped so they tested for testosterone, liver and kidneys. Still waiting on liver and kidneys. Also blood count was fine etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

i can get this stuff stupidly cheap so for that reason im going to say bunk


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

akats said:


> Just spoke to the receptionist at docs for my blood results. My test came back at 25.5(guessing this is mol) the normal ranges are 9-27. On my 8th week of 12 and just stared another lab and hope it aint undersoesed. I am on 600mg of bioniche test e only. What are my options? Could i extend the cycle longer?
> 
> Also to let you know the blood test was 4 days after last day of 7th week pin and i told dr i wss using legal pro hormones and libido dropped so they tested for testosterone, liver and kidneys. Still waiting on liver and kidneys. Also blood count was fine etc.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Your gear is well underdosed or bunk should be closer to 50 or even more after 8 weeks and 4 days after pin, change labs man


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm gutted man. Would it be wise to start a 12 week cycle with new lab as my test levels were pretty much same as an average man?


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dafuq, get on with it lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Go on m8

I wouldn't hesitate

My first was around 20 weeks (can't remember 20 years ago)


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Haha alright boys, just paronoid to fk thinking it's too long although that lab hardly raised my test it's too long to go on for. Also, I've double dosed with new lab because away from a funeral for 10 days, shall I double up the day I'm back too and continue on as normal or just continue normal 250 Tuesday/Friday when home?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

akats said:


> Haha alright boys, just paronoid to fk thinking it's too long although that lab hardly raised my test it's too long to go on for. Also, I've double dosed with new lab because away from a funeral for 10 days, shall I double up the day I'm back too and continue on as normal or just continue normal 250 Tuesday/Friday when home?


Test e I would just jab once a week tbh


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Test e I would just jab once a week tbh


Sorry mate didn't explain clear. I do do it twice a week but as I was going away for a Funeral I doubled up on new lab, shall I double day I'm back then go on as normal. I ovi though I was still going through cycle as normal ovi until I found out bloods today


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

U will be back just in time


----------



## rlz6969 (Aug 19, 2018)

Bunk ass s**t! I have lab test to prove it


----------

